# Comment éjecter un CD de force ?



## fabb (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
impossible de démarrer mon MacMini avec un dvd coincé dedans. J'ai oublié de le retirer lorsque j'ai éteinds... :rose:
Lorsque je le démarre j'obtiens un écran blanc et un bip - bip - bip ...

alt+cmd+O+F n'y fait rien, pas plus que le bouton éjecter, ni F12...

J'ai démonté le couvercle du Macmini mais je ne vois aucun moyen d'extraire le dvd-rom physiquement.
J'ai beau chercher je ne trouve aucun lien pour résoudre mon problème. 

Merci à vous pour votre aide 

Fabrice


----------



## Oizo (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Tu peux essayer les méthodes décrites ici :
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-2949697-cd-coince-dans-le-lecteur


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Octobre 2011)

Holà... pas si vite ... 

T'as essayé de démarrer et de maintenir le clic du trackpad enfoncé ?
C'est ça la procédure normale pour éjecter le CD tant que l'OS est pas démarré (en plus du bouton F12 ou éject du clavier)

Par contre, si ça ne marche pas, tu peux essayer le coups de la carte bleue. Avec délicatesse. 

(Le pomme+alt+o+f, c'est pour les vieux mac à processeur PowerPC )


----------



## gmaa (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Essayer de démarrer avec Alt maintenu.
Il devrait montrer les volumes bootables donc le disque interne.
Démarrer et après...


----------



## fabb (10 Octobre 2011)

Le coup de la carte de visite à parfaitement fonctionné.  Merci  En revanche l'ordi ne démarre toujours pas et continu à faire ses 3 Bips ... 3 bips... 3 bips...

3 bips correspondrait à la mémoire défectueuse... 

Concours de circonstance ou il y a un lien


----------



## Denoalen (10 Octobre 2011)

Test avec une seule barrette puis l'autre si ça marche pas.


----------



## fabb (10 Octobre 2011)

J'ai carrément remplacé les 2x2go par des neuves que j'avais en réserve. Et çà fonctionne enfin !

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## iSisyphe (11 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Sinon, tu peux essayer d'ouvrir le terminal et de taper la commande suivante :
drutil tray eject

Normalement, ça focntionne, y compris pour les lecteurs externes...


----------



## arbaot (12 Octobre 2011)

Question / Pb


fabb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> *impossible de démarrer* mon MacMini avec un dvd coincé dedans. J'ai oublié de le retirer lorsque j'ai éteinds... :rose:
> Lorsque je le démarre j'obtiens un écran blanc et un bip - bip - bip ...


Reponse


iSisyphe a dit:


> Sinon, tu *peux essayer d'ouvrir le terminal* et de taper la commande suivante :
> drutil tray eject


----------



## iSisyphe (13 Octobre 2011)

Ha oui, en effet... :rose:


----------



## sorcierecamo (5 Mai 2012)

Venant de connaître ce problème sur un Mac Mini Intel Snow Leopard, et les méthodes "click" + démarrer ainsi que Terminal ayant échoué, je vous confirme que la méthode F12 + click + démarrer fonctionne ! 
Je constate malheureusement une récurrence des problèmes de lecteurs CD/DVD sous Mac


----------



## xelief (12 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous

Pour ma part, ma fille de trois ans à mis un jeton de caddy dans la fente de mon mac mini.... normal quoi!
J'ai mis un CD (car je n'étais pas au courant je vous rassure!)
Impossible donc de ressortir tout ca!

La solution: 
en tous les cas ca marche sur mac mini 2008:
Démonter le capot du mac mini. (vous trouverez des tutos)
Sur le dessus du lecteur il y a trois petites vis cruciformes... que vous dévissez!
Soulevez délicatement...of course... le capot à droite du passage de CD (la gauche semble bloquée par un clip!) et retirer le CD... et le jeton de caddy si vous avez la même petite puce adorable que moi! 
Vérifiez que rien ne traine... ca peut empêcher l'éjection du CD...
remonter le tout et hop ca marche

Dans le genre forcer l'éjection ca se pose là mais ca marche très bien.! et évite l'envoi en SAV

Bon amusement à tous.


----------

